# reasonable quote?



## Mirage (Jul 24, 2006)

24 years old, 5 NCD, low risk area, 450bhp R32 GTR, no points.

whats a reasonable quote, A-plan just quoted me £1470 which i think is a bit steep!


----------



## adamr34gtr (Feb 1, 2009)

hi mate im 23 with 4years ncb and i need to get a quote on a r34 gtr no is giving a sensible rate,


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

bit odd as im 26 , and its £900 FC on my 34gtr


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

You are under 25 .....

You are lucky that A-Plan quoted you, they don't do anyone under 23 on a Skyline, but others are now starting to not do anyone under 25 on a Skyline. At your age, no matter what NCD you have, expect well over £1000 I'm afraid.

Matty, you are now old :chuckle:

I'm doing the rounds just now for a renewal and the questioning is very different from last year, the first question after stating that I am after a quote on a R33 GTR is "what is your date of birth", and not my name or any other question. After a few times this morning I asked why the change in tact and the insurance broker said they cannot arrange insurance on under 25's on any Skyline GTR (R32, R33 or R34). 

They all laughed or chuckled when I told them my date of birth (very old ).


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

John have you tried Keith Michaels? ... I saved about 150 with them over the best from A-plan - and also now can insure my car for track days for £60 a time.


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

well to put it into perspective i was 19 with no NCB (the year i did have was non transferrable) 

and i was paying £3000 on my gtst


----------



## sn:afu (Feb 18, 2009)

No one likes my plans for owning an R33 GTR, cant get a quote for under 2k


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

38yrs 5NC [email protected] Pretty good area
Norwich Union £1,200


----------



## border reiver (Aug 6, 2006)

£263 plus £30 F/C for the protected policy for the r33gtr v-spec with A-plan....Gavin


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Last year i was 24 with 4yrs ncb = Just under £1000 fully comp with Keith Michaels.


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

Direct Line for me! 28 years old with max ncb £950  R33 GTR with mods.

I have insurance policy with them for everything, ie house, pets holiday etc

Wonder if they do track day insurance???


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Skylines are group 20 cars.

I'd say given the state of tune and the fact your under 25 with only 5 years NCB - you got a good quote.


----------



## carylangley (May 2, 2008)

*Lifesure*

Was with A-Plan last year £470 fully comp all mods etc, which I thought was pretty good. Being from Yorkshire however shopped around. 

Found out that SKY Insurance have a minimum premium of £500 for any Skyline,.
Got connected to a company called 'Call Connections', in fact SKY put me through to them. They took details and got 5 diferent companies to ring me back within half an hour. 

Hey presto Adam Williams at Lifesure came back saying it would be hard to match A-Plan, all credit 10 mins later he rings back, FC me and missus, all mods like for like, windscreen etc including legal protection £387-00. Definitely worth a ring on 0871 7261235


----------

